# Lighter shades of brown



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, took Dugo out for a walk yesterday and suddenly noticed that he has lighter patches on his shoulders, around his neck and back legs. His coat is in a very good condition and the lighter hairs are still soft. Just wondering if this is a common thing or whether Dugo should kiss his his model as a posing Vizsla goodbye  BTW - we are not using a halter to walk him on lead.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has lighter shades on her coat, she is also about to moult, but they say the shading resembles a freshly baked bread roll and on a forum thread a few months back someone called it Baguette..this is Darcy with her lighter shading, but I also think it depends on the lighting outside, as she looks very ginger sat in the house..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Most V's in the sun light look like they have a sadall - very common


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Darcy is beautiful! Must agree that the lighting does make a big difference.

Thanks for the confirmationR E McCraith!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is marked perfectly. Vizslas are not a solid color, they have shades.


----------

